# Help! Trying to remember a piece of orchestral work.



## Tomwelcome (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. A melody from a piece I loved so much just came to my mind suddenly. But no matter how hard I think, I can't remember the name of that piece. 

The opening melody is as followed:

FGABAGAFG AGFGEF FbC
CDEFEDECD EDCDBC CbC

Can anyone recognize it? What's the name of this piece?


----------



## Tomwelcome (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, found it myself. Gabriel Fauré's Pavane, Op.50. Very beautiful music, recommend to everyone.


----------

